# Dragonforce anyone?



## Axelfox (Nov 26, 2009)

Because i like the song TTFF,it's a good song to rock out to.


----------



## Hir (Nov 26, 2009)

...And now for some real fantasy based metal.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 26, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> ...And now for some real fantasy based metal.




Here is Dragonforce.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKOSK9wA1-s


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 26, 2009)

Dragonforce is lolworthy at best.


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 26, 2009)

Dragonforce is not bad but there are better bands out there
i.e Manowar-the crown and the ring 2008 Metal version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH42wL9dbxQ


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

if you EVER hear them live you will lose hope.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 26, 2009)

Eww..


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 26, 2009)

Dragonforce is just...just awful.


----------



## Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> if you EVER hear them live you will lose hope.


 
This 
They are a studio band and live is just... it's like having someone kill your puppy right in front of you. So sad


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Winters said:


> This
> They are a studio band and live is just... it's like having someone kill your puppy right in front of you. So sad


 Exactly. The reason hey are known is guitar hero. WHICH they where added to just so they can have  an "final song" that sounds and is hard to do.


----------



## Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Exactly. The reason hey are known is guitar hero. WHICH they where added to just so they can have an "final song" that sounds and is hard to do.


 
Right a neary impossible song a final boss that people can feel accomplished if they complete. Guitar Hero is kind of a joke now I mean they have far to many iterations of it. I feel bad for the people who think that Dragonforce is an "awesome rocking band." I mean that in the pure talent sense because it's the studio that is making the band not talent


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 26, 2009)

I like Dragonforce on CD, because they have the benefit of editing and autotune (and because the album I bought only cost $5).  It's pretty clear that they're not very good, though, even through all of that.  Every single of one of their songs has the same format (words, guitar solo, words, end).  It's like they've only ever written one song, and then they just made a CD by playing it over and over with different lyrics each time.  And the one time they tried changing it up (Trail of Broken Hearts), they sounded just bloody awful.  I always skip that one.
But that's okay.  Watching their music videos makes me think they don't take themselves too seriously.  And I do like the sound of their one song that they always play.  It's perfect background music for doing art or homework or some other activity.  It sounds the best when you're not really listening to it.

Maybe they'll get better as time goes on.  Blind Guardian used to be pretty terrible, but they've really picked up in quality in their more recent albums.  Even if their lyrics still make no sense.  It's just... you know, DragonForce only became popular because their guitarists can play really fast for long periods of time.  So we'll see if they start learning music one of these days.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Winters said:


> Right a neary impossible song a final boss that people can feel accomplished if they complete. Guitar Hero is kind of a joke now I mean they have far to many iterations of it. I feel bad for the people who think that Dragonforce is an "awesome rocking band."


 Guitar Hero itself is silly. Its like DDR for people who do not like to move.


----------



## Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> It's just... you know, DragonForce only became popular because their guitarists can play really fast for long periods of time. *So we'll see if they start learning music one of these days*.


 
Oh god I seriously LOL'd XD


----------



## Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Guitar Hero itself is silly. Its like DDR for people who do not like to move.


 
The guitar game for those too untalented to learn to play guitar lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Winters said:


> The guitar game for those too untalented to learn to play guitar lol


 I do not play guitar but saxophone FTW.


----------



## Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I do not play guitar but saxophone FTW.


 
The sax is one of the most awesome instruments ever ^^


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Winters said:


> The sax is one of the most awesome instruments ever ^^


 Indeed. I am out of practice but plan to fix that.


----------



## Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Indeed. I am out of practice but plan to fix that.


 
Fantastic ^^


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 26, 2009)

Cheese sauce.

They are victims of self-parody and overproduction.


----------



## Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Cheese sauce.
> 
> They are victims of self-parody and overproduction.


 
I feel a lot of music artists are victims of that these days. The overproduction I mean.


----------



## Hir (Nov 26, 2009)

And now for some more better fantasy based metal.


----------



## Dass (Nov 26, 2009)

Dragonforce is in direct violation of many of my good band criteria. Primarily:

-playing at 5000KM/H
-lyrics about fire & Norse mythology & dragons
-being absolute shyte live
-can't hear bass even a little bit
-stupidly high distortion level


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 26, 2009)

And i think these guys made part of Power Metal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A275lD422Tk


----------



## Nemo (Nov 26, 2009)

Whut up OP I have no musical interests outside of Guitar Hero as well


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

lol

lrn2taste


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 26, 2009)

SO FAR AWAAAY, WE WAIT FOR THE DAY-E-AYYY.

<3 TTFAF.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> SO FAR AWAAAY, WE WAIT FOR THE DAY-E-AYYY.
> 
> <3 TTFAF.


 and I thought you where one of the cool people on this forum... 


Simply put : they try too hard.



EDIT: ohh ohh 2500th post.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 27, 2009)

Queensryche: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A275lD422Tk


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 27, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Queensryche: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A275lD422Tk


 
Now that's some kick ass 80's hair metal!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 27, 2009)

DragonForce is okay, but what kills them for me is the constant solos. Half the time it puts me to sleep.

Honestly, I prefer other bands like Sonata Arctica and Rhapsody of Fire.

Here's one from RoF: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEMeBTmiX4g


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> if you EVER hear them live you will lose hope.



Agree totally :/ I read an article on them; the lead guitarist does all those really hard solos, and he screws up a bunch of times before perfecting them on the record... so when they play live they can't do all that 'cause they know screw up.

But hey, there is Hammerfall: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkmlujV-TvU 

The video style has been used plenty of times, but I like the music. they're my fav pow metal band


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 27, 2009)

I think they are ok in the studio, repetitive, but fun to listen to sometimes. My favourite album from them is Sonic Firestorm. The few songs I've heard from their newest album really suck though.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 27, 2009)

You weirdos need to be listening to Manticora.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 27, 2009)

Their only song that I've really listened to is "Through the fire and the Flames". It was alright for a while. I actually really liked it, but it got old fast.


----------



## Linzys (Nov 27, 2009)

No thanks.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 28, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> I think they are ok in the studio, repetitive, but fun to listen to sometimes. My favourite album from them is Sonic Firestorm. The few songs I've heard from their newest album really suck though.



They are my fav pow metal band, albeit probably the least of my favorite groups... my list is extremely long XD


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn you Guitar Hero for making some so-so Power metal band popular among everyone.   
 In reality, it's just unlocking that power ranger phase in all of us again :V


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 28, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> You weirdos need to be listening to Manticora.


Yes I do, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 29, 2009)

Aye... I misread that which I quoted O.-

Hammerfall is my fav among pow metal. Dragonforce falls somewhere in the mid tier with my tastes.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 29, 2009)

Why this overrated power metal group? There are MORE than just what you hear from the radio..

Their music is just average and overwanky at best.


----------



## goose (Nov 30, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Why this overrated power metal group? There are MORE than just what you hear from the radio..
> 
> Their music is just average and overwanky at best.



Because they're in a Guitar Hero game.


----------



## Anthos (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow... reading this thread, I'm amazed at how polarized opinions are on my beloved DragonForce... that's right, bozos, I likes me some "Through THe Fire And Flames," "Heart Of A Dragon," et. al... Granted, I have not seen them perform live and I own none of their albums (yet), but I like DragonForce. It's fun, energetic music that makes me feel like I could slay a dragon with my bare hands... it's uplifting and heroic, not like the grim, dark "kill your puppy" stylings of, say, Nu-Metal. But that's just me.

And incidentally, GUitar Hero's not the ONLY game you'll hear DF in... "Through The Fire And Flames" appears on Brutal Legend's soundtrack as well.

In summation- DragonForce is good metal. Not the best metal in the world, but I love listening to it nonetheless. No accounting for taste? Perhaps... but I don't take things away from people just because I think they suck. If it brings a person joy... why ruin it for them?


----------



## Takun (Dec 8, 2009)

Anthos said:


> Wow... reading this thread, I'm amazed at how polarized opinions are on my beloved DragonForce... that's right, bozos, I likes me some "Through THe Fire And Flames," "Heart Of A Dragon," et. al... Granted, I have not seen them perform live and I own none of their albums (yet), but I like DragonForce. It's fun, energetic music that makes me feel like I could slay a dragon with my bare hands... it's uplifting and heroic, not like the grim, dark "kill your puppy" stylings of, say, Nu-Metal. But that's just me.
> 
> And incidentally, GUitar Hero's not the ONLY game you'll hear DF in... "Through The Fire And Flames" appears on Brutal Legend's soundtrack as well.
> 
> *In summation-* *DragonForce is good metal.* Not the best metal in the world, but I love listening to it nonetheless. No accounting for taste? Perhaps... but I don't take things away from people just because I think they suck. If it brings a person joy... why ruin it for them?



You've still yet to prove that and calling it better metal than a genre that isn't metal doesn't really work.  :|


----------



## Anthos (Dec 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You've still yet to prove that and calling it better metal than a genre that isn't metal doesn't really work. :|


 
Merely a statement of opinion, nothing more. I never claimed to be an expert on the subject... I just know what I like and nobody's gonna take that from me, dammit!

Allow me to rephrase- TO ME, DragonForce is good metal. Not the best Heavy Mithril by ANY stretch, but I like it.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Dec 8, 2009)

EVERY Dragonforce song sounds the same. This is why I cannot possibly enjoy their music.

I heard one song by them, and enjoyed it.
Then I heard another... it sounded the same. Okay, well, some times artists unintentionally have similar sounds, so, whatever.
Then I listened to a third. Okay... maybe it was just this album.
Listened to a fourth from a different DF album... no, still nearly identical.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

I love DragonForce, but people, it was ONE year that they sounded bad(seriously, they weren't so good in 2006), but now I heard some of their more recent performances and they sound a lot better, TTFATF is now played on acoustic guitars and it sounds a lot better.

DarkNotus, those bands you posted are awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evsZXIMIRUA <<Here is a more recent performance from them. But for those who don't like them, do yourself a favour and don't listen to them and please leave the fans alone. Also I heard DragonForce WAAAAAY before GH3 saw the light of day


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Whut up OP I have no musical interests outside of Guitar Hero as well



Lol, I remember when Guitar Hero was my favorite. *shudder*

then I turned 10.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Lol, I remember when Guitar Hero was my favorite. *shudder*
> 
> then I turned 10.



Guitar Hero was fun but they're making too many so I don't care about it anymore


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

kinda related


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Apoc666 said:


> Guitar Hero was fun but they're making too many so I don't care about it anymore



Ok they've gotten better live, but look at this comment on that video:






WHAT


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 12, 2009)

WITH THE HEART OF A DRAGON WE RIIIIIIIDE!

*waves plastic sword*



I only downloaded them because they had "dragon" in the name. 
They're good in small bursts. Like sugar.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> kinda related



Oh that is annoying. I name some cool bands and somebody asked me "Do you play Guitar Hero?" I looked at him and said "No. I actually OWN their bloody albums."

Metallica = AWESOME!

@xXpuertonicoXx: WHAT??? DragonForce sound like Journey??? No ways, uh uh, NEVER!


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Metallica = Overrated.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

Eh, oh well, I like Metallica anyway. What about SlipKnot?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

Apoc666 said:


> Oh that is annoying. I name some cool bands and somebody asked me "Do you play Guitar Hero?" I looked at him and said "No. I actually OWN their bloody albums."



probably the saddest thing ive read from the music side of the forums
but oh man
my friend works at gamestop and she borrowed gh5
21st century schizoid man is on it
fucking hilarious


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> probably the saddest thing ive read from the music side of the forums
> but oh man
> my friend works at gamestop and she borrowed gh5
> 21st century schizoid man is on it
> fucking hilarious



I love that entire Fucking album.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> probably the saddest thing ive read from the music side of the forums
> but oh man
> my friend works at gamestop and she borrowed gh5
> 21st century schizoid man is on it
> fucking hilarious



Now you know the main reason I hate GH


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Metallica = Overrated.



n..no!


;________________________________________________________;


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Apoc666 said:


> Eh, oh well, I like Metallica anyway. What about SlipKnot?


*twitches*


Load_Blown said:


> n..no!
> 
> 
> ;________________________________________________________;


y..yes!


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *twitches*
> 
> y..yes!



I'm xXpuertonicoXx, and I approve this post!


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *twitches*
> 
> y..yes!



Have you ever heard DAATH?


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Heard of never heard.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmUfxJtd0KI


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

Apoc666 said:


> Now you know the main reason I hate GH



its your own fault you own freezepop albums
dont try to place blame on anyone else for that


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

It's...not bad.

I hate Roadrunner with a passion though.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 12, 2009)

Dragonforce sucks. Epicly.

Nightwish FTW.


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Nightwish FTW.


Pre-Once Nightwish is amazing. After that sucks.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 12, 2009)

the sweetest licks, the sickest shreds...michael angelo batio


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> its your own fault you own freezepop albums
> dont try to place blame on anyone else for that



Freezepop what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Apoc666 said:


> Freezepop what the hell are you talking about?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=freezepop


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ah. But not all my albums are freezepop


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 12, 2009)

I really like dragonforce (i have been listening to them since way before they were on GH3). I love the fact they do uplifting music which you dont get too much of now. Ive also seen them 4 times (twice in 2004, once in 2005 and once last month) all where amazing shows for me. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIyqdvCcnWk


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaha
what the shit


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

Good song.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Freezpop is great <3

original: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkD-TUE9RyA

rokk:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbpxNnJaHjA

if you don't like either of those songs, you have no soul.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 12, 2009)

Apoc666 said:


> Eh, oh well, I like Metallica anyway. What about SlipKnot?



Not metal....MAYBE their debut album but not anything afterwards.

Ok, call me a metal snob because I tend to be when people name artists incorrectly, notibly nu metal and hard rock.


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 12, 2009)

Metallica might've been worth listening to back when Cliff was alive, but not so now.


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Not metal....MAYBE their debut album but not anything afterwards.
> 
> Ok, call me a metal snob because I tend to be when people name artists incorrectly, notibly nu metal and hard rock.


Oh be quiet. Slipknot is metal. It has everything a metal band needs and they make heavy-ish music.

It's just shit metal.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2009)

Teehee, yes...shit metal.

I'm sure as fuck they could have done better with 3 or 4 people, not 9.


----------



## ChronicalFox (Dec 18, 2009)

FIRE THROUGH FLAMES FTW!!


----------



## Hir (Dec 18, 2009)

ChronicalFox said:


> FIRE THROUGH FLAMES FTW!!


You make it painfully obvious that you know nothing of the actual band and only know it from Guitar Hero since you got the order of the name of the song completely wrong, and should have just died before you made this post. Especially since no one posted in this thread for nearly a week before you spewed your faggotry all over it.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 18, 2009)

To me,the heaviest band is Manowar.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> To me,the heaviest band is Manowar.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 18, 2009)

puertonico said:


>



http://memegenerator.net/Instances/532/Advice-Dog-WOOF-WOOF-BOW-WOW.jpg


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> http://memegenerator.net/Instances/532/Advice-Dog-WOOF-WOOF-BOW-WOW.jpg


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 18, 2009)

puertonico said:


>



Never gonna give you up, 
never gonna let you down, 
never gonna run around and 
desert you... 
Never gonna make you cry, 
never gonna sa-ay goodbye, 
never gonna tell a lie 
and hurt you.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Never gonna give you up,
> never gonna let you down,
> never gonna run around and
> desert you...
> ...



[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0[/YT]


----------



## Hir (Dec 18, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> To me,the heaviest band is Manowar.


Dude your avatar has MCR in it. Your post and that alone is enough to conclude you know fuck all about metal - or where to post it.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Dragonforce are fantastic It just seems very pure and none of the harshness you get from BFMV or anything. And the lead singer has a fantastic voice.
Some of the stuff is a bit generic but when they nail it, they damn well nail it.
Reasons to live is by far the best song.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Krallis said:


> harshness you get from BFMV


BFMV = Harsh.




HAHAHAHAHAHA OH GOD.


----------



## webkilla (Dec 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You make it painfully obvious that you know nothing of the actual band and only know it from Guitar Hero since you got the order of the name of the song completely wrong, and should have just died before you made this post. Especially since no one posted in this thread for nearly a week before you spewed your faggotry all over it.



wow - i find this quite... whats the word - pretentious?

what is wrong with appreciating music made beyond the level at which it is humanly possible to play it? I like dragonforce for that. they have the musical ability to go nuts in a recording studio and make music that just isn't possible to play IRL, that sounds awesome.

yes they sacrifice the live aspect of their music - but honestly, i dont care, i'm not a concert-going type.

i like their music because they are able to make it, and it takes skill to make some that complex. thats talent. it might not reflect in live performances, but who are we the petty mortals to defy your high standard of musical excellence?

dude, go back to the 50s when live music was the only music you could get (before the advent of mixing and whatnot for recording purposes)

also: that middle part of through fire a flame really does rock, although they have some very nice tracks on Ultra beatdown as well, more so than on inhuman rampage imo.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Ultra beatdown is the best album by them. Although inhuman rampage had some good stuff on it.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

webkilla said:


> wow - i find this quite... whats the word - pretentious?
> 
> what is wrong with appreciating music made beyond the level at which it is humanly possible to play it? I like dragonforce for that. they have the musical ability to go nuts in a recording studio and make music that just isn't possible to play IRL, that sounds awesome.
> 
> ...


Did you quote the wrong quote? Since nothing you mentioned whatsoever was in that post at all.

Shut up.

BTW: Bands who can't play live, *shouldn't* play live. Simple.


----------



## Takun (Dec 23, 2009)

webkilla said:


> wow - i find this quite... whats the word - pretentious?
> 
> what is wrong with appreciating music made beyond the level at which it is humanly possible to play it? I like dragonforce for that. they have the musical ability to go nuts in a recording studio and make music that just isn't possible to play IRL, that sounds awesome.
> 
> ...




It's not complex.  All their music is the same.  Fast does not make it complex.  Fast makes it fast.  They are a shitty powermetal band that got famous for using studio tools to make it sound really fast.  The parts they can play they record 20 or more times.  The lyrics are absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> It's not complex.  All their music is the same.  Fast does not make it complex.  Fast makes it fast.  They are a shitty powermetal band that got famous for using studio tools to make it sound really fast.  The parts they can play they record 20 or more times.  The lyrics are absolutely horrendous.


I wasn't actually going to go that deep, but since you did, I guess that's all good. That's what he said.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 23, 2009)

[yt]2yf4gmhOpn4[/yt]


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 24, 2009)

How about if somebody can list FIVE songs (excluding TTFATF) off their head without looking at Wikipedia, MA or another source?


----------



## Dass (Dec 24, 2009)

I kind of have to wonder how many dragonforce fans had even heard of them before GHIII
Probably the following;
1) guy who decided to put TTFATF in GHIII
2, 3, 4, 5, 6) members of dragonforce (numerical error may have occured)
End of list.

Anyway, there's probably a reason people don't seem to care nearly as much about GHWT's resulting Tool and Dream Theatre fans, which is that they're not suck. In fact I kind of like Dream Theatre.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 24, 2009)

Body Breakdown
Operation Ground and Pound
Valley of the Damned
Lost Souls In Endless Time
Revolution Deathsquad


EDIT: I found out about Dragonforce through what I think I saw their music video on the internet and later on tv and this kid I know who loves Dream Theater likes them and that was before I ever knew about guitar hero but they've got TOO MUCH EXPOSURE so they suck and use studio tricks or whatever 


If anything you should be appreciative that they do 7 minute songs
It's hard enough to get anyone to read a fucking book



Takumi_L said:


> It's not complex. All their music is the same. Fast does not make it complex. Fast makes it fast. They are a shitty powermetal band that got famous for using studio tools to make it sound really fast. The parts they can play they record 20 or more times. The lyrics are absolutely horrendous.



This is a joke right because not only do you not listen to power metal what the fuck are the lyrics SUPPOSED to be about? Bullshit jerkoff indie shit like how it's oh so hard to find love when you're bland and 30 oh no some quirky shit right?

How about you stick to your white guy rock and let the kids alone

MY GIRLS
MY GIRLS
MY GIRLS


God you all make me want to vomit


----------



## Dass (Dec 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Body Breakdown
> Operation Ground and Pound
> Valley of the Damned
> Lost Souls In Endless Time
> ...



What the hell are you on about?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 24, 2009)

Dass said:


> What the hell are you on about?



[yt]rwSYBMLTbWY[/yt]


----------



## Dass (Dec 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> [yt]rwSYBMLTbWY[/yt]



Hmm?
(further confused)


----------



## Takun (Dec 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Body Breakdown
> Operation Ground and Pound
> Valley of the Damned
> Lost Souls In Endless Time
> ...



You don't even try anymore.  It's kinda funny.  Not really though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You don't even try anymore.  It's kinda funny.  Not really though.



i see a bad thread rising 

(it's this one)


----------



## Takun (Dec 24, 2009)

k.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey did you listen to that new AC EP


Was it good


----------



## Takun (Dec 24, 2009)

Nope.  I have not.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm sorry you all had to see that


It was a fugue


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> I kind of have to wonder how many dragonforce fans had even heard of them before GHIII



I discovered them on MP3.com back when they originally posted their demo CD under the name DragonHeart. 

I don't listen to them often, but I won't skip the track if they come up on shuffle. It's stupid, fun, silly music and I don't care to view it as anything else. 

Come to think of it, I discovered Aarni in the exact same way. 

Only the thing is that Aarni is still making music that's really, really interesting in a non-novelty manner. DOHOHO.


----------

